# Pneumatik Betriebsart 2



## Zersch (24 Februar 2012)

Hallo,

wir möchten gerne eine Anlage im Einrichtbetrieb fahren. 
Bisher wurden nur Lineareinheiten etc. bei denen man ohne weiteres SLS realisieren konnte im Einrichtbetrieb gefahren.

Nun sollen aber im Einrichtbetrieb auch zwei Pneumatik Zylinder betrieben werden. 

Wo bekomme ich denn Informationen her, welche Vorgaben dort gelten, wenn es überhaupt erlaubt ist? 

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Safety (24 Februar 2012)

Hallo,
Sehe Dir mal das an:
http://www.festo.com/pdf_Flip/Leitfaden_Sicherheit/de/
Und im Anhang findest Du ein Dokument der BG dazu, aber am besten auch beim Lieferanten mal nach Lösungen fragen.
Ob man dies überhaupt benötig muss man in der Risikobeurteilung entscheiden, wenn die Gefährdungen gering sind und/oder schon langsame Bewegungen stattfinden dann benötigt man dies nicht.


----------



## Zersch (24 Februar 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort saefty!

Vor allem für den Bericht von der BG!!

Gruß


----------



## Tommi (24 Februar 2012)

Hallo Dieter,

auch von mir Danke, ist ja interessant, was man
auf der Homepage unserer fusionierten BG alles so
findet, wenn man erst mal weiß, wo.

http://www.bghm.de/arbeitsschutz/fachausschuesse/infoblatt.html

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Pneumoye (22 September 2013)

Ah. hab ein ähnliches Problem, aber die Links funktionieren nicht. Könnte das vielleicht jemand richtig reposten? Wäre echt nett.
Lg


----------



## Tommi (23 September 2013)

Hallo,

meinen Link finde ich leider nicht mehr wieder.
Die oberen Links gehen bei mir.
Was musst Du denn genau wissen?

Gruß
Tommi


----------

